# BB having Silicone Mold Sale



## SunWolf (Oct 24, 2015)

I just got an email notice of a 2 day sale of all silicone molds at Bramble Berry:



> Silicone molds are sturdy yet flexible, and they make unmolding a breeze! Starting at *noon on Tuesday, Oct. 27th and ending at noon on Thursday, Oct. 29th*, all Bramble Berry Silicone Molds are *25% off* with the code: *OCTOCONE25*. Stock up on favorites like the 10" Silicone Loaf Mold, the 12 Bar Square Silicone Mold, or the 9 Cube Soap Silicone Mold. Start shopping early for that crafter in your life!


http://www.brambleberry.com/Bramble...utm_content=25175995&utm_campaign=oct+22+2015


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for posting.  I need to get a couple of things and wanted a square or circle mold for a project I have planned. BB wins my money this month.


----------



## SunWolf (Oct 24, 2015)

OK, why did this get moved from "Websites & Online Sales" into "Shopping Recommendations"??  It's not a classified ad, it's a sale at an Online Website??

Just confused...


----------



## SunWolf (Oct 24, 2015)

And why is it now showing up twice in the "newest threads" list at the right side of the page??

:crazy:   :Kitten Love:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 24, 2015)

Because you posted it in the wrong section of the site and I moved it.

The Websites & Online Sales section is for people to talk about their own soaping websites and ask questions about selling their soaps/B&B over the internet - the Business section of the forum relates to our own soaping/B&B businesses.  Posts about suppliers who are having sales and so on is here.


----------



## SunWolf (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you for the explanation, I interpreted the section descriptions incorrectly.  I'll try to get it in the right spot next time..:grin:


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 25, 2015)

Does anyone remember last years' black friday sale?


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes. BB had the worst one if I remember right... it was a small portion off gift certificates if memory serves.  WSP had a good end of year sale... 10% off everything and a bunch more on sale.  Actually all the other suppliers seemed to do something better than BB.

ETA: if you're reading this BB folks... give us a good sale this year!


----------

